# Foughty's Point



## RJF (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi I'm a new member, and will be in the of Devil's lake area sometime in Sept. 
Could anyone tell me how to get to Foughty's point. Thanks in advance.

Bob Foughty


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Go to the east bay boat ramp by camp grafton and head straight East to the trees.


----------

